# Installing 7" touchscreen DD head unit



## zsmith_32 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have pulled the trigger and purchased a Pioneer model # AVH-X4500BT also I have purchased a Scosche dash kit for fitting the head unit for a clean look. Is there a wire harness I can buy so I don't have to splice wires? I want to be able to reinstall factory headunit when I get rid of the car. Please I could use some help on the situation. THANKS.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

zsmith_32 said:


> I have pulled the trigger and purchased a Pioneer model # AVH-X4500BT also I have purchased a Scosche dash kit for fitting the head unit for a clean look. Is there a wire harness I can buy so I don't have to splice wires? I want to be able to reinstall factory headunit when I get rid of the car. Please I could use some help on the situation. THANKS.


You need this.... Amazon.com: Metra GMOS-044 GM Factory Integration Interface Adapter for 2010-up Select GM Vehicles: Car Electronics


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12169-dash-mounted-7-inch-android-tablet.html and http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/8792-7-android-tablet-dash.html.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah I got the 7 inch AVIC-Z150BH and gotta install it soon. Was gonna use the Metra or the scosche. Anyone got a 7" installed and wanna share info?
Mike


----------



## zsmith_32 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you all.
I also need wire colors for each speaker and position. Front right front left and etc. Please help


----------

